# Grilling and Camping



## lhopkins (Apr 20, 2009)

For me, there is nothing better than grilling while camping. The problem is I really do not like using the campground grill because it is usually yucky and I do not want to lug around a charcoal grill. I bought a Rambler Grill from Char-Broil on their website and it is pretty cool. It breaks down and fits into it's own carry bag. It also has an auger that twists into ground that holds up the cooking grates over the fire. I have used it 4 times now and it works great. Does anyone have any grilling and camping recipes?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi lhopkins, your grill sounds pretty nice. I personally haul around my 18" weber, but it can be a hassle sometimes. Did you check out the camping recipes area?

Camping - Camping Recipes - RV Forums


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I think I had about an 18" Weber. I kept the top to it, and went to the hardware store and bought the part that holds the charcoal (sturdier than the grill rack) that was just a little bigger than the top. I will put that over the coals in the fire, and if I need to cover it (such as baking potatoes), I use the old top for that. Less to pack, less to clean. :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## jjkach (Mar 7, 2009)

We have the Weber Q-100 and take it with us every camping trip. We enjoy grilling at almost every meal. You never what some campgrounds have to offer in the way of grills and what they look like when you arrive.


----------



## papajhons (Jun 9, 2021)

I purchased a brand new Traeger grill and take it with me for a picnic trip. I want to mention that. I have made some steaks there multiple times, but those are finished at low temperatures like opposite seared on fuel line grill. I additionally made a few roast red types of meat thereon however, it will become a lousy result at that temperature and now no longer as crisp as it might have. I admitted to taking Weber Q-100. I researched on that and take a few properly evaluation on Weber Q-100 subsequent time next time I also take it with me for a trip


----------

